# Advantech or durastrand?



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a customer who has bought some hardwood from lowe's and is having lowes install it which is fine with me. They call me becuase I fixed some drywall for them and asked if we could put down a new subfloor becuase the installer says the subfloor in inadequate and needs advantech or something like it.

I'm going to cut out the subfloor with a toe kick saw and oscillating tool brace any partitions that may be in between the joists.

Does everything here sound right?

I can get advantech from lowes for 22 bucks a sheet which is an hour and a half away. Or I can go to my local lumber yard and get durastrand for like 21 bucks a sheet. Which do you guys recommend?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Why is the old subfloor inadequate?


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

It's partical board and he doesn't want to nail hardwood onto it and It's probably got a little bit of warpage to it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Gotcha..just wondered. if I were you I would have to go see the situation for myself. As for your original question I have never used Durastrand but love advantech!


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

If its partical board then thats most likely just an overlay over the OSB or plywood. You need to dig further to see what the full structure of the floor is.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Either one will work.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd be willing to guarantee that particle board is over 1/2 or 5/8 plywood. Add another layer of 5/8 and you are good to go. I love Advantech and try to spec it for subfloor replacement jobs but it might be a bit too much for some situations.


----------

